# My 2010 Gobbler!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Had an awesome hunt! Shot my 3rd gobbler ever and I called him in with a mouth diaphragm! It was as HS raspy old hen call. That was my 1st time ever calling one in on my own and it was awesome. I had gone out before daylight & set up with my decoys in an area with no action so I decided to go to a whole different area and hike way back into a deep swampy woods where I know a lot of turkeys roost. Got way back in there and about got lost it was so thick. Then I thought I heard a gobble way off on the next farm over so I sat real quiet for a minute and heard him again, just barely, so I made the absolute loudest 3 cluck call I could make and he responded! I quickly moved to an area where there was a little bit of a clearing so I could set-up my decoys in it and then I backed off and to the side to sit at the base of a big double trunk tree. Over the next 10 minutes it was me clucking with a few key keys here and there and him closing the distance gobbling every time I called. When he got probably inside 100 yards, he started circling me to my left and got quiet, so I stayed quiet for a couple minutes and then let out a couple real soft clucks and he gobbled big time from about 50 yards away, further to my left and in some really thick stuff, so I swung the gun around and strained to see anything. Then I saw him in bits and pieces from about 45 yards out and at 35 yards he appeared between a couple trees and I smoked him! I was using my 870 Remington 12 ga and a Remington 3mag, 5 shot, Express turkey load. He had a fat 9.5 in beard, 3/4 in plus spurs, a big fat snoodle and he weighed in at 22 lbs.


















































































Heres the video from right after I got him:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pDLznYjvWY"]YouTube- 051510 Turkey.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

dude beautiful bird and congrats... what a great story. i used that same call to a TOM a few years ago. i love the sound of those hot birds coming in. seasons over now one to the next great hunt!!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on calling in your first bird! What an adrenaline rush. Nice turkey!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys! I was pretty psyched for an old guy! I was just walkin & gunnin as opposed to runnin & gunnin! LOL!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads, great story. thanks for sharing, but now i got your spot from your video.lol.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Did my fan mount myself, turned out pretty nice! Drilled some extra holes in the plaque to add my shotgun shell brass that I shot him with and the primary strut feathers!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats a great looking trophy


----------

